# "Registry Trust International" do they have access to your credit records?



## Moses (14 Mar 2006)

Does any body know anything about a company calling itself "Registry Trust International" or is this some sort of scam.
Cheers and Thanks


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: Credit Ratings*

Could you please explain how 'Registry Trust International' has anything to do with the thread title?


----------



## Moses (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: Credit Ratings*

Ops, sorry about that, having one of them decades. I received a letter from this company the other day, informing me that they were writing to notify me under the Data Protection Act 1998 and 2003 that details of a judgement record against me are being added to the Register. The address on the letter is for London.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: Credit Ratings*

So you are asking if this has any effect on your credit score, yes?

You best bet is probably to the ICB to see if this is reflected on your Irish credit record.

What 'register' are they referring to-is it a UK register of judgements?


----------



## Moses (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: Credit Ratings*

Thanks CCOVICH, from previous articles and threads I knew about the ICB, thing was i understood this to be set up by the leanding institutions in Ireland. Just thought it a bit strange to find a UK Reg. company willing to comb back to 2000AD in Irish courts and send out letters to address in the Republic of Ireland whatever about the North


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: Credit Ratings*

Well first things first, do you have any bad debts that would have resulted in a judgement being brought against you? If no then it's a scam and bin the letter.


----------



## contemporary (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Credit Ratings*

I was checking to see of a UK client had any UK CCJs against them, the details returned came from Registry Trust. here is their site see if the details on the letter match them [broken link removed]


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Mar 2006)

From their site: 



> Requests from the Republic of Ireland
> Payments for requests for searches can be accepted by Cheques to the value of €7 or by a sterling cheque of £4.50 (We regret that we are currently unable to accept Postal Orders issued by An Post or to accept requests against the ROI register on-line)


----------

